# اريد المساعده ضروري لو سمحمتم الحصان الكهربائي كم يساوي من حصان الديزل



## احمد صلاح حجازي (5 يناير 2011)

اريد معرفة علي سبيل المثال 10 حصان لموتور كهربائي كم يساويه من الحصان لمحرك ديزل عاجل لو تكرمتم واريد المساعده من كل عنده معرفه ضروري ضروري


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (7 يناير 2011)

الحصان اساسا سيدي العزيز هو وحدة من وحدات قياس القدرة وهو يساوي تقريبا 764 وات فالحصان سواء كهربي او ميكانيكي وحده قدرة واحده ولكن يمكن التفريق بين المحرك الميكانيكي والموتور الكهربي المتساويين في القدرة من حيث العزم ومن حيث سرعة اللفات من المعروف ان الموتور الكهربي يعطي سرعة اكبر من المحرك الميكانيكي وان المحرك الميكانيكي يعطي عزم اكبر من الموتور الكهربي


----------



## حسن يحيي حسن احمد (7 يناير 2011)

شريف الشنهوري قال:


> الحصان اساسا سيدي العزيز هو وحدة من وحدات قياس القدرة وهو يساوي تقريبا 764 وات فالحصان سواء كهربي او ميكانيكي وحده قدرة واحده ولكن يمكن التفريق بين المحرك الميكانيكي والموتور الكهربي المتساويين في القدرة من حيث العزم ومن حيث سرعة اللفات من المعروف ان الموتور الكهربي يعطي سرعة اكبر من المحرك الميكانيكي وان المحرك الميكانيكي يعطي عزم اكبر من الموتور الكهربي


اولا شكرا على ردك الجميل ولكن لى تعليق صغير وهو الحصان يساوى 736 وات والكيلو وات يساوى 1.36 حصان اما موضوع العزم والسرعه فهى حسب عدد لفات المحرك فالمحركات الكهربائيه يمكن ان تعطى عدد لفات مباشر قدره 500 لفه فى الدقيقه وهى بطيئه بالاضافه فان منحنى القدره يعطى اكبر عزم عند عدد اللفات المصمم عندها الموتور سواء كهرباء او ميكانيكى ولاعلاقه له بنوع المحرك كهربى او ديزل


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (7 يناير 2011)

اشكرك سيدي العزيز علي مرورك الكريم ولي اضافة 
فان مقدار الحصان الذي ذكرته فهو الحصان المتري والذي يستخدم كوحده قدرة في بلاد اليابان واسيا وهو يساوي كما قلت 736 وات اما الحصان الميكانيكي فهو الذي استنتج جيمس وات مقداره وهو يساوي كما ذكرت 746 وات وهو يستخدم كوحدة قدرة بهذه القيمة في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وانجلترا واذكرك بان الوحدة الدولية للحصان تساوي الحصان الميكانيكي وهي 746 وات
وفي النهاية اعذرني علي القيمة 764 فهي خطا مني في الكتابة


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (9 يناير 2011)

اتقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير لكل من رد ومر علي هذه الموضوع الذي جعلكم الله سسبا في حله


----------

